# 200 dollar give-a-way!



## maximpep (Aug 22, 2014)

Maxim is giving away *200 dollars in free product!* Its really simple all you have to do is guess a number between 1-1000 the guess closest to ours wins $200 in free product!! We will be announcing the winner Sunday evening so get your guesses in quick! 





​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

550


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 22, 2014)

257


----------



## Warriorblaze (Aug 22, 2014)

667


----------



## Luxx (Aug 22, 2014)

350


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 22, 2014)

119


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 22, 2014)

1

LOL im still researching with the CJC and ghrp2 from you guys!!


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 22, 2014)

65


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2014)

323


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 22, 2014)

930


----------



## psychowhite (Aug 22, 2014)

876

www.levram.us


----------



## need2lift (Aug 22, 2014)

753


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 22, 2014)

444


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2014)

222

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## FIRSTBLOOD55 (Aug 22, 2014)

600


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 22, 2014)

79


----------



## Montego (Aug 22, 2014)

634


----------



## orange24 (Aug 22, 2014)

654


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 22, 2014)

666


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

154


----------



## Dannie (Aug 23, 2014)

311


----------



## Evil Eye (Aug 23, 2014)

817


----------



## the_predator (Aug 23, 2014)

429


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Aug 24, 2014)

500


----------



## maximpep (Aug 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> 222
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


The winner is Roid with a guess of 222 that actually was our number you nailed it! please email us with what products you'd like along with your shipping address congratulations! info@maximpeptide.com

Still time to get in on our sale!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 24, 2014)

Dammit! 

Congratulations ROID! $200 credit should be enough for 3mg of IGF1 LR3.


----------



## Montego (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

Ive never used peptides. Ill need to investigate.

This has made my day. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice score roid.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 24, 2014)

Go with the hex. Or ghrp 2 you'll be impressed.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's what sounded good to me.  A combo of cjc 1295, hexarelin, and either ghrp 6 or 2.  Ghrp 2 is supposed to be a little stronger with more effect on cortisol and prolactin.  I would go with a combo like this instead of IGF LR3.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Aug 24, 2014)

654


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 24, 2014)

I had great results with ghrp2 at 200mcgs 3 times a day. And hex is stronger than that.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

Its a tough call. Ill make my decision tonight

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

igf-lr3 is what i would use it is easy and works do 100mcg after workouts and done.it gives KINDA like tren and hgh results with no side effects. winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

That's probably what I'm going to do. I hope it survives shipping intact. Ive read its very fragile.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

it is not that fragile until after mixed i mean dont go shaking it up or nothing but just put the bac water in nice and slow then put it in the frige away from light it will be fine.it will come as a solid puck.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you reconstitute with bac or acetic acid ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Do you reconstitute with bac or acetic acid ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Its got to be bac water.... I havnt yet heard of injecting acetic acid


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2014)

BTW congrats roid!!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Do you reconstitute with bac or acetic acid ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


AA is used to reconstruct igf-lr3, it only lasts 2 days when reconstructed in BW. 

Some people use BW to dilute AA prior to shot. ie draw reconstructed IGF into a pin, and then draw some BW into the same pin. 
Personally I don't feel any discomfort from injecting undiluted AA.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

Dannie said:


> AA is used to reconstruct igf-lr3, it only lasts 2 days when reconstructed in BW.
> 
> Some people use BW to dilute AA prior to shot. ie draw reconstructed IGF into a pin, and then draw some BW into the same pin.
> Personally I don't feel any discomfort from injecting undiluted AA.



What dose do you use ?

Do you pin IM bi laterally or sub q after workouts ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2014)

I use 20mcg a day, pinned in a single IM shot, either 2 hours pre workout or 3 hours post workout. 
Timing isn't that important as it has 20-30h half life, also it does not promote localized growth. 

I think you will find this helpful http://www.rxmuscle.com/rx-chem/che...-ever-wanted-to-know-about-long-r3-igf-1.html


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't believe in localized growth either. 

What is your opinion of hexarelin ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2014)

Hexarelin is a powerfull GH-releasing peptide,  however it has to be pinned with CJC-1295 (with dac) 3+ times a day, preferably every 3 hours - that is a lot of pinning. 
If rising IGF levels is the goal then IGF1-LR3 seems like a better, easier solution.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

Igf it is then.

Thank you sir

Sent from The Mothership


----------

